# Francino



## pantsonfire2654 (Oct 20, 2013)

New to forum and the discussions about the francino heavenly have really helped. great site


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, I take it you have a fracino? Tell us a little about your setup


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Pantsonfire, welcome to the forum!

Andy


----------

